# Kahlua Chicken Wings



## kansasgirl (Feb 21, 2005)

Wonderful!

Kahlua Chicken Wings
2 tb Butter 1/2 c Onion, finely chopped 
3/4 ts Chile powder 
Hot sauce to taste
1 c Barbecue sauce 
2 tb Honey 
Salt and pepper to taste 
2 cloves Garlic, minced 
1 ts Cumin 
1/2 c Coffee liqueur 
2 tb Worcestershire sauce 
1 ts Salt 
20 Chicken wings 

1.In a large saucepan melt butter, saute garlic and onion over medium heat for 3 minutes. Add cumin and chili powder and cook, stirring constantly for 2 minutes. 
2.Blend in Coffee Liqueur and cook to reduce liquid by one-half. Stir in hot sauce, Worcestershire, barbeque sauce and salt. Simmer 5 minutes. Remove from heat and add honey. Set aside and allow to cool. 
3.Prepare chicken wings by removing and discarding the tips. Divide the wings in half at the remaining joint. Marinate the wings in the cooked sauce for 1 hour at room temperature, or overnight in the refrigerator. 
4.To cook, place the marinated wings on a broiler pan, sprinkle with salt and pepper and broil 5 minutes, turn and brush with the remaining sauce and bake at 350 degrees for 15 minutes. Serve hot. Remaining marinade can be brought to a boil and reduced to use as a dipping sauce.


----------



## MJ (Mar 3, 2005)

This looks very cool Kansasgirl. Is this TNT? I'm getting very hungry after looking at that! Thanks.


----------



## Kathy36 (Mar 14, 2005)

I have a bottle of Kahlua here. Sounds very good and you are making me very hungry before I go to bed (it is 9pm here in germany)


----------



## kyles (Mar 14, 2005)

BD (before diet) I bought a bottle of Tia Maria and had no idea what to do with it.......I'm going to try this at the weekend, yum!!!!


----------



## Rom (Aug 19, 2007)

ohhh i wish my bf liked anything sweet in mealssss. I WANT to make this LOL, maybe i will make it and just put it there and it he likes it...GOOD


----------



## candelbc (Aug 20, 2007)

Have you by chance tried the sauce on anything other than chicken wings? It sounds like a delicious sauce recipe!

-Brad


----------

